# double entendre pics--MUST BE WORK SAFE



## jocose (Dec 7, 2005)

OK, so I don't know if it's legal to post a topic without actually having a picture to start it off, but here goes, and I shall take my punishment in the jocose fashion that I take everything else.

Verbal posted several pics yesterday and we were teasing that one of the shots looked like...erm...well...a nice, perky breast.

So, I would like to see what folks out there have of pics that could be misconstrued as dirty pics *(BUT THE POINT IS THAT THEY CAN ABSOLUTELY NOT BE DIRTY PICS)*

Verbal, if you see this, can you post the shot I'm talking about so we can get this started?

Thanks.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2005)

Hahaha...doesn't JonMikal have a picture of one of the monuments in DC that's a bit um...well you get it.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> well you get it.


 
A monument? :lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh my...lol.

Here it is.


----------



## jocose (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you sir!


----------



## jocose (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm. I guess this didn't go over quite as well as I had expected/wanted it to.

Oh, well.  I guess that's what I get for not posting the first shot of my own idea


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

I probably have some stuff...I'll try and remember to look for em later when I get home.


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## JonK (Dec 17, 2005)

My pet name for this pic: "Nipple Rock" :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm not even sure this is still work safe... erm ... No comment. Look for yourselves (or avert your eyes - whatever). But I have always (this photo was taken 20 years ago) thought it had a VERY "double-entendre aspect" to it.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2005)

hehe, good one, Lafoto!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 23, 2005)

Jo suggested I add this one. I had to look at it a bit to figure out why...but now I get it :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Dec 23, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Jo suggested I add this one. I had to look at it a bit to figure out why...but now I get it :mrgreen:



I'm a horny pervert who's girlfriend lives 1500 miles away.  What can I say?


----------



## Corry (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha....I got it right away!


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't get it... someone fill me in.


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> I don't get it... someone fill me in.


I think (memory is sketchy) the photo he posted from the other angle showed a tunnel. I don't know if that'll help.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

lol...


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol...



yea, pointing the wrong way, but still great!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 12, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> I don't get it... someone fill me in.


you're reeeely too young for this.


----------



## jocose (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi.  This is Jo "let's resurrect a dead thread" Cose.

I started this thread, and I think it's really funny, so I would love to see it come to life again.


----------



## essjayyell (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## jocose (Sep 18, 2006)

essjayyell said:
			
		

>


 

Excellent!


----------



## megapaws (Sep 26, 2006)

I just came across this thread and remembered a shot that I took last year that fits in this section perfectly.


----------



## MonteMama (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bradster76 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL! Okay, here's my bewbee lamps:


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I'm not even sure this is still work safe... erm ... No comment. Look for yourselves (or avert your eyes - whatever). But I have always (this photo was taken 20 years ago) thought it had a VERY "double-entendre aspect" to it.



I need a shower now


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe I'm reaching a little bit with this one but...


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 11, 2008)

I posted this on the nature thread, but some seem to think there is something here.  You decide.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Aug 13, 2008)

My contributions :mrgreen:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> View attachment 32791



Digging deep into the dead thread pile, I see! lol! I am starting to wonder if you might be a BOT!

 Interesting shot!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 17, 2013)

Plant Porn or dare I say, Flora Erotica always is.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Plant Porn or dare I say, Flora Erotica always is.



YEP.. You're a BOT!  lol!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this speaks for itself!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going for the triple-double.     since this topic has "opened up" again.    Here is one that could be erotic..  although I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 17, 2013)

Not everyone here seems to know what "double entendre" means. Tuffy does, though!

Very Georgia O there, except I don't think it's a flower.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 17, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Not everyone here seems to know what "double entendre" means. Tuffy does, though!
> 
> Very Georgia O there, except I don't think it's a flower.



I assure you it is a flower.  at my age that's the only thing I can get this close to.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ceeboy14 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 32791
> ...



What the heck is a BOT?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2013)

cmw3_d40_1684 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## invisible (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 18, 2013)

snowbear said:


> cmw3_d40_1684 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



Had to look at this several times before I realized it wasn't a misplaced post...love it! Is this the lake of Dos Grandes Tatas.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Not everyone here seems to know what "double entendre" means. Tuffy does, though!
> 
> Very Georgia O there, except I don't think it's a flower.



Indeed he does; he just doesn't know his prepositions.


----------



## deeky (Jan 18, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Is this the lake of Dos Grandes Tatas.



Now that's funny!  Spanish name but north of the border.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2013)

deeky said:


> ceeboy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the lake of Dos Grandes Tatas.
> ...



Yep - you can't get much further north (and east).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2016)

I have to quit surfing these subforums. I saw this today and immediately thought of this section.


----------

